# 48" 4x54w Solar T5 Hood for $149? too good to be true?



## ath3ist (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a 55g freshwater tank and I am really tempted to buy this, here's the link to it http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?products_id=1589

Is this light any good at all? I know that it has 2 actinic bulbs, but I will swap them with the 2 spare white T5 bulbs I have so it's not a problem. 

So, should I buy it or just let this pass ?? I really need some opinions on this.:icon_roll


----------



## Lee (Feb 13, 2007)

The bulbs look really squeezed in there. That will reduce the light output considerably. I personally don't care for the 10kk color. I prefer the 6kk. What are you trying to grow? Its probably overkill too.


----------



## icom (Mar 14, 2008)

I was looking at that light too for a future 75g.

I have a Catalina 4X65w power compact that works great ,replaced a Coralife 4x65 PC that went out after 6 weeks,the replacement Coralife lasted about 9 months before it died too,so I have a dislike for anything with Coralife on it

Individual reflectors, 5 year warranty on the fixtures too.changing the bulbs is no big deal..also the Catalina doesnt have fans or splash shield if that matters to you,both are an easy cheap fix if you decide you need them.
I dont have any heat issue with my Catalina PC, fixture,I can run all 260w and its barely warm;sitting over an open top 55g on the legs they provide


lee..they look "sqeezed" in there because the fixture has INDIVIDUAL GERMAN reflectors...thats a very good thing


----------



## Lee (Feb 13, 2007)

oh I see that now, that is good.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

A friend of mine has this fixture. It's a great deal for what it is. It's not quite as nice as the Tek fixtures, but at less than half the cost it's hard to beat.

Here it is on his tank. It's quite bright as you can see.


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

if it individual reflectors then it is a good deal. I would grab it for your first light set sup.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

That is a sweet deal, good bulbs and reflectors. Cant beat it.


----------



## icom (Mar 14, 2008)

AaronT said:


> A friend of mine has this fixture. It's a great deal for what it is. It's not quite as nice as the Tek fixtures, but at less than half the cost it's hard to beat.
> 
> Here it is on his tank. It's quite bright as you can see.


 
them vals like that light don't they:eek5: they some big uns:thumbsup:


----------



## ath3ist (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that it's a good fixture. I'm trying to grow a glossostigma carpet but my current lights are not good enough and I'm only getting vertical growth :icon_cry: . 


> also the Catalina doesnt have fans or splash shield if that matters to you,both are an easy cheap fix if you decide you need them.


I have a glass top cover so splashing is not an issue . don't know much about the fans though, I hope the lights don't heat up too much.



> A friend of mine has this fixture. It's a great deal for what it is. It's not quite as nice as the Tek fixtures, but at less than half the cost it's hard to beat.
> 
> Here it is on his tank. It's quite bright as you can see.


I was looking at some Tek fixtures too, but the prices are out of my budget range :frown: .


I just sent them an e-mail asking if they could sell all 4 x10,000K white bulbs instead of 2 white and 2 actinic, since most likely I will never use those actinic bulbs. If all goes well, then I will buy it today.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like they are using the coralife frame for their lighting like the aquatrader.com lighting. anyone have some up close pics off all sides of this? Might be worth my time to tear apart my coralife fixture and switch it to T5HO.


----------



## ummyeah (Jul 8, 2007)

I really want to see a close up of the reflectors.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been looking into the Catalina lights myself, since someone posted another thread about nano light fixture they were considering.

They look decent and I just need to break down and take a drive to their store as its not that far from me.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I just bought this for my 90gal. I'll be running the bulbs as they are since I want a lowlight tank. I'll let you guys know how it works out?

I priced out Teks and just couldn't make myself do it, since this fixture really has all the bells and whistles I want for 1/2 the price...

I've got a Solar PC 24watt fixture over my 10gal and I love it. Even w/out fans it never gets really hot, looks nice and clean, and the light is nice. Mango277 is the seller I bought both fixtures from; great seller, really quick shipping.

I do wish the 48" fixture came with sturdier legs, though...


----------



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm running one - I think I'm Aaron's friend he refers to above. 

No TEK, but nice for the cash spent.

Individual reflectors, but not like a TEK - think of umm, think of a Coralife setup, but bent around each bulb. \_/\_/\_/\_/ Like that. Last bulb does get squished in a little. 

Uses bulb clips and flexible end caps to hook the light to, not the fixe mounts like on a TEK - so bulbs are a little closer to the reflectors.

I know I keep saying not like TEK, but it really isn't bad, it blows away a Current Extreme fixture. It seems to be working well enough, as well - I put some Ludwigia Glandulosa in the tank, and already have some nice blood red growth coming out (was from a LFS, green emersed when I bought it).


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Could you use Coralife flip legs with this fixture Laura? They are much better than the cheaper ones.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Ingg- I debated long and hard about Teks- like for 2 months I've been going back and forth... It was pics of your tank over on APC and realizing that you were running one of these that tipped the balance for me!!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Orlando said:


> Could you use Coralife flip legs with this fixture Laura? They are much better than the cheaper ones.


I've wondered if I can use a different leg mount. I don't have the fixture yet (just shipped today I think) but I'll take a look and see... the Coralife ones that tip back would be really nice, if they'll fit?


----------



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

The Reflectors


----------



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

Heh. 

I know AaronT runs a TEK 4x54 over his 75g. I'm running this over mine.

Hard to truly say how much different it is in direct comparison, as I'm not running the Geisemann bulbs he does - but I know his TEK puts out more light, just don't have agreat feel for how much more. I just knew I wouldn't need the additional intensity; and frankly, didn't want to spent the extra cash on a light I felt was a wee bit too strong for my needs.

I'm running this fixture 9 hours a day all 4 bulbs and it seems to be performing fine, I got all 10k bulbs from them in it. Sooner or later, I'll reaplce some bulbs with Geisemanns.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Very nice! I read that they're run off of a Workhorse ballast, too... another plus in my book.

Ingg- do you like the feet that come with the fixture? Do you think they're sturdy? 

Do you think that other feet could fit this fixture?

How long have you been running it now?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

From the looks of them, you can upgrade those clear ones for flip up style we were talking about Laura..


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You think? It would be nice...

Here's the link with the installation instructions; I actually asked about the legs from the seller before I purchased the fixture:

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/information.php?info_id=16


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Those are the same thing! You will have no problem with the upgrade for sure..No doubt about it..


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Cool- then I'll order some with my next DrF&S order... thanks!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

You got it!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice... may have to order me one of these.

Craig


----------



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

Been running it a couple weeks. Working fine, don't see a need for a fan - it doesn't get as hot as my 2x39 Current fixtures, even though it runs a lot more wattage. 

Not really sure on the legs swap thing. I own Current Extremes (that wire extension "leg" thing) A couple of Current Orbit/Satellite PC fixtures - now they have nice legs! - two TEK's that hang pendant style, and two Catalina fixtures with these legs. So I don't have anything to base it off of to know if they'd be interchangeable or not.

I'm not crazy about the legs - I get them really close to where they should be, and screw them in really tight. They make me nervous, too. will have to look into those upgrades!


----------



## Jayhawk (Mar 27, 2008)

Think this would be ok for a 125g aquarium?

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=141&products_id=1479


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If your 125gal is only 48" long then it must be really tall... I've never tried to light a tank that deep with PC lighting; anyone else have feedback on this?

If I were to go with a PC fixture, I"d probably use www.AHSupply.com - their reflectors would definitely be an asset of just about any other fixture with a deep tank...


----------



## icom (Mar 14, 2008)

Jayhawk said:


> Think this would be ok for a 125g aquarium?
> 
> http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=141&products_id=1479


 
thats the PC fixture I have over my 55 (may be over a 75g soon if I decide to buy the tank)

got mine from ebay a little cheaper track_gps is the seller I think

a 48" fixture would be a little short on a 125g,probably be a little dim on the sides.
The other thing is they do come with cheap bulbs IMO.The 10000k seem to be kind of yellow,more like a 6500-6700k bulb,not the bright more intense white of say a 8000k AGA or better yet a 9325k GE bulb (yes,55w and65w bulbs are basically the same,the ballast drives the bulb,some places don't even bother to separate the 2;I ran 2 55w AGA 8000k bulbs in a 130watt fixture for over a year until I sold the tank set-up when I moved;the guy is still running the same bulbs,2 1/2+ yrs) I'm going to replace 2 of the 10k bulbs in my fixture with one of the above two before long

going over a 125,I think I'd go with the T5 fixture


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I would get rid of the actinic bulbs for plant/algae growth and only run one or more of the following bulbs. 

These are the excellent bulbs that Curtis recommended.

Giesemann Daylight Midday 6000K bulbs: T5 Midday 6000K Giesemann PowerChrome Bulb
http://sunlightsupply.com/request-catalog.cfm?sid=F0F818EAE0815D553430B87670DB36C1
Here's another : https://diyreef.authsecure.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=84

I hope this helps!
Left C

I hope that is works better. Plastic sealing bags may or may not work well. Make sure the bags are good and tight containing and H2O and more ingrediants, Left C


----------



## JasonMonette (Feb 4, 2008)

is this the same thing?

http://cgi.ebay.com/48-SOLAR-T5-AQU...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262



ath3ist said:


> I have a 55g freshwater tank and I am really tempted to buy this, here's the link to it http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?products_id=1589
> 
> Is this light any good at all? I know that it has 2 actinic bulbs, but I will swap them with the 2 spare white T5 bulbs I have so it's not a problem.
> 
> So, should I buy it or just let this pass ?? I really need some opinions on this.:icon_roll


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

JasonMonette said:


> is this the same thing?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/48-SOLAR-T5-AQU...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


 
It looks the same to me.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yup- that's the light I just bought. 2nd light I've gotten off of Ebay from Mango277, the other is a small Solar PC fixture for my 10gal, and I've really liked it. I asked alot of questions about the 48" fixture before I bought it; it is the Catalina fixture.


----------



## ath3ist (Mar 17, 2008)

i placed the order via the website and it's being shipped today, $189 total including tax in CA and there will be no moonlights in my fixture... I should have looked on eBay first. Is Mango277 the owner of catalinaaquarium? cuz he is also located in Sacramento and sells Catalina products.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Jinx PM'd me and asked me the same question- I dunno but he said he might go by and see since he lives nearby? I'm curious to know...


----------

